# Adding someone to DVC deed



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2017)

Does anyone know how much this costs and how much trouble it is? We were grandfathered being resale. If I add my daughter onto that same deed will she be grandfathered as well?


----------



## Dean (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes she will.  LT transfers will go it for $125 plus recording and mailing fees so around $175 total.  You can do. It yourself for under $40 with a quit claim deed.  You will have to to through the ROFR process as a formality though either way.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 2, 2017)

I contacted DVC to tell them that I wanted to add my husband. They prepared the new deed and charged about $200. There was no ROFR for adding him to the deed.


----------

